# Natalie... another 3am session! (possible NSFW)



## MyaLover (Jun 23, 2009)

Love working with her because she is so creative herself that she understands the "point" of taking photos like this.  (if that makes sense?) I have been playing around a lot with lighting and trying some new and interesting things.  After about 2 hours with hair and make up... here are a few edits:

1






2





3





4


----------



## paulk_68 (Jun 23, 2009)

Outstanding.


----------



## Blank (Jun 23, 2009)

These are great. I don't know portaiture very well at all, but I know what I like. 
#3, her cheek bone seems hot, you may have wanted that though and I am having a real hard time believing her eyes in #4 are actually that white, other than that, very, very good portraits.


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you very much!  And after taking a break, and coming back to look at them, i would agree with your observations on her cheek and eyes.  Thanks again for the comments!


----------



## NateS (Jun 23, 2009)

These are great and I really love your style of photos....you really never cease to impress with both your abilities and your creativeness.  

The main standout to me in these (aside from the incredible posing and makeup, composition, etc..) is the "beads" in her hair in #2 and 3.  Part of me loves the glow that they have....the other part of me finds them drawing my eye toward them and away from her.  Of course I'm getting pretty nitpicky here.


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 23, 2009)

I like these better than the other 3am set... however I am wondering if we've PERSONALLY seen too much of the awesome pose in picture 1? In the "real world" who isn't studying your pictures everyday, Im sure its not a problem, just feel like Ive seen that from you.

Other than that, and the bit too much Pshop in #4, these are breathtaking.

I love some of the rule of thirds in #2 and how you break that rule in #3. Really Great stuff.


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  And yes that pose has become quiet popular!  I cant say its new to me either, however, in this session, she put a few spins on it, Ill post those edits soon.  these were just the first of the bunch.



Hows the make up??  Ive been doing a lot of practicing and studying and am curious as to what you guys think.   I know its not everyone's cup of tea but im asking if its sloppy, looks amateur, etc...  Thanks


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Jun 24, 2009)

They don't look amateur, not sloppy, good technique, 
I like Number one. 
I think the model's expressions could be better in the others. 
In Number two a stray shadow makes her nose look over sized to me. 
I know number one is a much used pose, but it works and that is the reason it is used often. It shows the model off to best advantage. Her small smile makes the picture. Serene and accessible.    

JMHO
Judge Sharpe


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not an MUA, so I feel unqualified to answer this, but, the make-up looks pretty good. It does what it's supposed to, which is augment the face's structure, but it obviously isn't the point of the photo.

That said, I have to agree with the over-done PP, but I would go so far as to say it looks just a wee over-done in all of them. For #3, I'm thinking "how the heck is there so much soft-ish light on one side of the face??". Unless you're going specifically for that look, but even then I'd tone it down a little, or bring up the other side of her face a little to even things out a tad.

That said, fabulous work and I bow to your experience. Don't think I'd be able to pull these off myself (well...not yet...in time... >.> ).


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you very much for the comments!  I appreciate them and refer to them frequently!


----------



## paulk_68 (Jun 24, 2009)

I like the makeup, the hot cheek in number 3, and the white eyes. My impression is that something magical is going on, and the combination of everything at play adds to it. These are great photos because the photographer was not blatant with what she was going for, and they let the viewers use their imaginations without getting carried away.


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 24, 2009)

the more i look at them, the more im torn between liking the hot spot and not.  I wanted to a surreal feel to them and wanted a "magical" feel as well.  Thanks for the compliments.  now i just need to not be so indecisive!


----------



## JCleveland (Jun 25, 2009)

I really like #3. Always interesting images from you =)


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 25, 2009)

Thank you!  The way the fabric moved still amazes me! (i hope that doesnt come off as arrogant... but everytime i look at the fabric, i dont know how my notoriously late timing caught it)


----------



## Moonb007 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wonderfully done...great work


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 30, 2009)

Not a big fan of make-up in general so I'll skip that part except to say that it seems to fit the photos quite well.

#1 is my favorite. Composition, tones, lighting are all good.

#2 would be very nice too except for the line-like shadow to the left (out left) of her nose which annoys me.

#3 would be very nice too if she was more to the left so that the bedsheet lol: sorry, I don't know what else to call it) was not cropped on the right. It would be nice to also have a little bit more space at the top for the same reason. And, I would tone down the bra thing a bit. In this image I just love the tones and texture of the bedsheet. It looks almost like a painting. I would however edit out the fine white area just to the right of her wrist which make me think of loose threads.

#4 I would tone down the bra thing quite a bit. It is so light that my eyes have a hard time going anywhere but her chest area which I doubt is the subject of the image.


----------



## dak1b (Jun 30, 2009)

wow absolutely breath taking!!!!


----------



## Tasmaster (Jun 30, 2009)

I really like the first one, reminded me of Nelly's.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jun 30, 2009)

Im new at commenting but all i can say is wow those are awesome....


----------



## MyaLover (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone!!  Comments are appreciated and noted!


----------

